# I realize I am partial...



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

but oh my goodness this face!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So adorable! I can't wait for babies!


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you feel like it is the face that launched a thousand ships!!! Adorable!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

OOOOO, SOOO cute!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone. This little guy just melts me so much! And probably so lol @capracreek , if only HE was a SHE. *sigh*


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> if only HE was a SHE. *sigh*


I know how that is... but this year I need BOYS!!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I kinda figure if I wanted boys I would get girls... lol. All I wanted was one girl from each of my does. Didn't seem like a lot to ask. When she had that single boy I just about started squeezing her to see if I could make a girl pop out! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

So so precious!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww thats an awesome bucklin'


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

New-goat-mom said:


> but oh my goodness this face!!!!
> 
> View attachment 129805


Oh such a cutie I am always a sucker for droopy ears just makes me want to cuddle them


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

freckles said:


> Oh such a cutie I am always a sucker for droopy ears just makes me want to cuddle them


Thanks! And me too! I think earless is awfully cute but droopy ears get me every time!


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

I think I would be snuggling that baby constantly!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

He definitely gets lots of snuggles! And thankfully, once he is weaned and weathered he will be going to my 17 y/o son's girlfriend's house where he will be spoiled for the rest of his life!  She named him Marshmallow. Lol Poor guy!


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Such a little angel!! Glad he will be spoiled for his lifetime!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Idahogoats said:


> Such a little angel!! Glad he will be spoiled for his lifetime!


Thank you. Me too! With him being a meat goat (shhhh... he and his mommy don't know that) and living in South texas (high demand for goat meat here) I was worried. He will be the cutest weedeater ever!


----------

